
Bill Gates got rich via a classic billionaire strategy: 'tollbooths' - dsego
https://www.businessinsider.com/bill-gates-billionaire-strategy-tollbooth-rockefeller-warren-buffet-2019-11
======
cellular
This article is a toll booth

~~~
dsego
What does that mean, can you elaborate?

~~~
katslime
Does being faced with "This story requires our BI Prime membership. To read
the full article, simply click here to claim your deal and get access to all
exclusive Business Insider PRIME content." not say enough...? I assume the
user meant that it has a paywall.

~~~
dsego
Oh, strange, it wasn't paywalled for me.

